# Turkey season is upon us



## The100road (Mar 5, 2018)

this is in my person collection that I will be using next month. 

Chittum burl for pot call is from @Tclem 
Chittum burl for striker is from @against.the.grain

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2018)

That's a real nice one, Stan! Chittum Burl is one of my favorites...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2018)

Is that copper striking surface? And where do you get the recessed surface at?


----------



## The100road (Mar 5, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Is that copper striking surface? And where do you get the recessed surface at?



Hi Eric, this one is a brass surface but they have copper as well. I get them from here. 

http://www.grassycreekcalls.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=1827

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Mar 5, 2018)

Great looking set Stan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks. Do you use the same spacing between the surface and soundboard? And how different is the sound on the recessed surface?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 5, 2018)

Looks good, seen some hen out running around on the road today in Alabama. Season coming soon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 5, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Awesome. Thanks. Do you use the same spacing between the surface and soundboard? And how different is the sound on the recessed surface?



Same distance would be a good place to start. I haven’t made a whole lot of the flat copper surfaces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome wood! Best of luck hunting. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Gots to love that Chittum Burl. Nice looking call. Good luck




Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 5, 2018)

That’s good looking. I love the production of the picture. I never know where to put a finished product for the final pic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok I need that chittum back now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2018)

Gorgeous set Stan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 17, 2018)

Been busy hunting so I haven’t been on in a while. That’s a beautiful call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

